# Грыжи L4-L5, L5-S1. Помогите разобраться



## Стас82 (6 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане и доктора, зовут меня Стас, 37 лет, рост 189,вес 90. 

Проблемы со спиной уже много лет. По серьезному бахнуло два года назад, во время ремонта ванной сколол старую плитку и таскал мешки в машину-вывозить. Утром резкие боли в пояснице, сделал МРТ (грыжа была 6 мм-медиальная), пошел к неврологу, назначили компрессы-димексид с диклофенаком,еще что-то, в общем за пару недель прошло. Все плохое забывается, я поберегся пару месяцев и о проблеме как водится забыл. 

В этом году жахнуло второй раз (начиналось постепенно,после заливки бетоном 10 кв.м заныло, потом рыбалка на три дня-таскание мотора и лодки-стало хуже, но я не успокоился и начал делать упражнение-скрутки "крокодил"-тут то позвоночник мой и разозлился по настоящему), скривило тело, встать не могу,но в ногах ничего не болело и не немело, жена дотащила до МРТ (L4-L5-8-9мм и L4-S1-4-5мм),потом до невролога. 

Сейчас прохожу курс медикаментами, вышел на работу (сидяче-стояче-ходячая), сильных болей нет,сплю хорошо. Не знаю настраиваться на операцию или консервативные методы. Можно ли к мануальщику? Невролог сказал,если нейрохирург даст возможность полечиться, надо электрофорез с каризипамом делать 3 курса по 20 раз через 45 дней. Спросил его "помогает?", говорит "еще как", сейчас много хожу, делаю ЛФК по утрам, АЛМАГ и таблетки,в общем то все. Болей как таковых нет (в моем понимании), я бы назвал это дискомфортом. Боюсь не станет ли хуже после отказа от НВПП?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Ноя 2019)

Невролог вас обманул. Пользы от электрофореза и иных процедур с препаратами папайи как от козла молока.
В Волгограде рекомендую обратиться за помощью к профессору кафедры неврологии , заведующему курсом неврологии, мануальной терапии, рефлексотерапии ФУВ медицинского университета Барулину Александру Евгеньевичу.


----------



## Стас82 (7 Ноя 2019)

Спасибо огромное!

Разузнал, он принимает в ВОКБ №1, попробую записаться, мне туда же и к нейрохирургу на консультацию.


----------



## 32Ольга (7 Ноя 2019)

@Стас82, если не болит, зачем операцию? Сейчас пройдет обострение, а дальше берегите себя: ЛФК, корсет при нагрузках, правильное поведение и все будет ОК!


----------



## Стас82 (7 Ноя 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @Стас82, если не болит, зачем операцию?


Она ведь за два года увеличилась с 6 до 8-9 мм., т.е. тенденция плохая прослеживается, хотя периодически делал зарядку (в планках стоял в основном), еще скажите все же, острое обострение началось после 4 дней скруток "крокодил (лежа ноги в одну сторону, грудь с головой в другую, там много-12 упражнений), неужели спровоцировали скрутки? Сам к этому и склоняюсь, сравнивая снимки 2017 и 2019, видно,что грыжа как бы ушла влево и чуть увеличилась,а была строго по середине, выкрутил я ее выходит?


----------



## 32Ольга (7 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> за два года увеличилась с 6 до 8-9 мм


Увеличилась, потому что додавили ее переносом тяжестей, если будете надевать корсет при переносе тяжестей, корсет возьмет часть нагрузки на себя


Стас82 написал(а):


> хотя периодически делал зарядку (в планках стоял в основном


в этом кроется ответ.. периодически


Стас82 написал(а):


> острое обострение началось после 4 дней скруток "крокодил (лежа ноги в одну сторону, грудь с головой в другую, там много-12 упражнений),


лучше выполнять правильное ЛФК http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Стас82 (7 Ноя 2019)

Кстати кто что думает про выписанное лечение


----------



## Стас82 (7 Ноя 2019)

Понравилось Лизина Эсцинат, после второй капельницы уже нормально ходил, колола и капала женушка моя, она ветеринар у меня, говорит не таких коней поднимала)


----------



## 32Ольга (7 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> ...капала женушка моя, она ветеринар у меня, говорит не таких коней поднимала)


Все, мы спокойны, Вы в надежных руках)))


----------



## Стас82 (7 Ноя 2019)

Ага) сейчас мажу верхнею часть ягодиц (мышцы побаливают) мазью для лошадей - Алезан, самое смешное-помогает)


----------



## AIR (7 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> В этом году жахнуло второй раз (начиналось постепенно,после заливки бетоном 10 кв.м заныло, потом рыбалка на три дня-таскание мотора и лодки-стало хуже, но я не успокоился и начал делать упражнение-скрутки "крокодил"-тут то позвоночник мой и разозлился по настоящему), скривило тело, встать не могу,но в ногах ничего не болело и не немело, жена дотащила до МРТ (L4-L5-8-9мм и L4-S1-4-5мм),потом до невролога.


С таким соображением  только ветеринар и поможет 
Судя по всему основные проявления мышечно-тонического характера на поясничном уровне. Грыжи пока не проявляются, но если дальше такой фигнёй заниматься,  то грыжи дадут себя знать однозначно. .
Пока жена пусть лечит, не скакать, а лежать с теплом на пояснице и читать, смотреть про цигун и упражнения, для начала "8 кусков парчи".


----------



## Стас82 (8 Ноя 2019)

@AIR, спасибо за ответ, скакать уже начал, но в галоп не перехожу, иноходью пока) Про цигун в интернете почитал-посмотрел и в очередной раз понял,что в жизни простых решений не бывает,во все нужно вникать и разбираться. Тонны информации, десятки блогеров,сложно фильтровать. Может подскажите куда копать, где грамотно покажут и самое главное объяснят нюансы выполнения, ссылки может какие? где цигун самый цигунистый так сказать?


----------



## AIR (8 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> @AIR, спасибо за ответ,





Стас82 написал(а):


> Тонны информации, десятки блогеров,сложно фильтровать.


Болтунов  немеряно.. Можно почитать журнал "цигун и спорт " , в интернете есть архив всех 74 номеров 1991-2004 годы. Практически есть смысл сначала посмотреть тему "бадуаньцзин - 8 кусков парчи " в подразделе " физкультура, ЛФК, спорт ". . Здесь самое главное очень внимательно послушать. . Также здесь я несколько раз (не помню где) описывал основные принципы выполнения цигун.. Зная их Вы можете адаптировать под себя любое упражнение.. 


Стас82 написал(а):


> где цигун самый цигунистый так сказать?


В сожалению практически все инструкторы объясняют как то чепухово... Если вопросы, конечно при желании заниматься,  то спрашивайте.


----------



## Стас82 (8 Ноя 2019)

Вот интересно,если у мануального терапевта и отзывы людей хорошие и в Тибете он три года жил-постигал там чего-то, но снимки МРТ он не смотрит, не надо ему это, эдакий Чумак, стоит ли обращаться к такому? 
В то, что в Тибете ему третий глаз открыли верится слабо, но говорит,что видит и чувствует проблему и так,без снимков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Ноя 2019)

> Если возможно, прокомментируйте снимки, почему грыжа "уползла" через два года на левую сторону? Она ведь окаменеть должна уже давно? У меня стойкое ощущение (судя по снимкам),что она не выросла,а именно уползла, переместилась, это возможно? Спасибо


Не уползла, а вылезла с другой стороны. А та, что была - уменьшилась.


----------



## Стас82 (10 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не уползла, а вылезла с другой стороны. А та, что была - уменьшилась.


Как сказал бы Галилео Галилей "И все-таки она уменьшается", это хорошая новость для меня, значит мой организм может их уменьшать, очень хорошо, спасибо.


----------



## Стас82 (11 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте, поиском не нашел темы про миофасциальный синдром, неужели не обсуждалось?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (11 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, поиском не нашел темы про миофасциальный синдром, неужели не обсуждалось


У меня поисковик находит 684 результата запроса.


----------



## Стас82 (12 Ноя 2019)

Дождался приёма нейрохирурга, зачем ждал, не знаю. Идите к хирургу, если только решили резаться, на вопросы не отвечают, ничего не знают.


----------



## 32Ольга (12 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> если только решили резаться


так это его работа, чего Вы ожидали?


----------



## Стас82 (12 Ноя 2019)

Да в общем то ничего и не ждал. У каждого третьего такая проблема, а лекари друг на друга одеяло тянут, неправильно это.


----------



## 32Ольга (12 Ноя 2019)

@Стас82, мне в Пироговке нейрохируг сказал, что ждем Вас на операцию, собирайте анализы. В Бурденко нейрохирург смотрел меня, проверял поднятие ног и силу в ногах, отправил лечиться консервативно. Тут на кого нарветесь.


----------



## Стас82 (13 Ноя 2019)

Меня парень смотрел, на вид лет 20, рисовал мне кружочки с пульпозными ядрами, объяснял, как фиброзное кольцо рвётся, я колхозником прикинулся, сижу молчу. Окончательно распылившись он мне заявляет, что грыжа моя секвестированная и надо бы вырезать, тут я с молчать не смог и попросил показать на мониторе как мол она секвестировалась), сначала тыкая в монитор он говорил "видно не очень", потом что она "почти секвестировалась", короче вопросов я больше не задавал, дождался, когда он допишет бумажки и свалил оттуда.


----------



## Стас82 (13 Ноя 2019)

@32Ольга,
Олечка, спасибо, что общаетесь со мной, у меня непонятна возникла, сейчас я так понимаю поясничный отдел разрабатывать нельзя? Жить как с колом у попе? Но ведь то же упражнение кошка-собака уже подразумевает шевеление больных позвонков?


----------



## 32Ольга (13 Ноя 2019)

@Стас82, скажу про себя. В январе прошлого года (окурат 3 января) проснулась и потянулась, резкая опоясывающая боль в пояснице, ни перевернуться, ни встать. Кое-как поднялась. На следующий день с поясницы боль ушла, но АДСКИ заболела левая нога. После каникул обратилась в поликлинику, ксефокам+нейробион - боль только усиливалась. Ни таблетки, ни уколы, ни свечи не облегчали боль ни на секунду. Сон пропал, крыша ехала. Сделала МРТ грыжа L5-S1 13 мм. Благодаря этому форуму нашла клинику доктора Ступина. Не перестаю благодарить Бога и его за оказанную помощь. 2 месяца лечения, и 19 марта я отважилась выйти на работу, хотя боль в ноге сохранялась, но была уже терпимой. Где-то полгода я ходила в корсете, даже на работу. Не наклонялась, не скручивалась и никак не шевелила поясницей. Чувствовала себя хрустальной вазой. Кстати, так привыкла, что даже сейчас не наклоняюсь, на огороде ковыряюсь на коленках и в корсете!) В августе прошлого года пошла к доктору Ступину в отделение ЛФК. Инструктор строго сказал, что пора все растягивать и гнуться)) У меня в нижнегрудном отделе появился какой-то блок, как будто свинцом залили. В общем, потихоньку-потихоньку растянулась, могу сейчас наклониться, но, как уже сказала, не делаю этого в силу привычки). Думаю, что нужно время, чтобы грыжа уменьшилась, а потом можно ВСЕ! Но опять же правильно! К слову, моя грыжа по результатам МРТ (март этого года) - 5 мм. Конечно буду за ней следить, и конечно стараться соблюдать правильное поведение. На работе ортопедический стул. Встаю каждый час, легкие упражнения, в обед-гулять. Утром ЛФК, дважды в неделю - с инструктором, вечером разминаю ногу/спину роллом и теннисным мячиком + аппликатор Кузнецова. При нагрузках - корсет!


----------



## Стас82 (16 Ноя 2019)

Был на повторном приёме у своего невролога, пощупал, ноги позадирал, порадовался за меня. Назначил еще один укол дипроспана через две недели, месяца через 2 сказал капельницы с Лизина-Эсцинат повторить 10 раз, ЛФК дал, карипаин говорит сделай, у его пациентов результаты положительные. Но больше всего меня поразило (в хорошем смысле),что он начал говорить про мышцы и что корень проблем в них. Посоветовал обратиться к мануальному терапевту,дал контакты,говорит он классный спец именно по мышцам,действующий врач с большим опытом. Говорит он найдет проблемные места и сначала сам будет решать проблему,потом научит, что делать дома. В общем я рад, на неделе буду записываться к нему, хотя 100 км до него, но в авто я уже норм себя чувствую. Бассейн пока не разрешил, холодно говорит, замерзать нельзя сейчас. Такие слова как SIS. HIT-терапия в нашей деревне-милионике врачи не знают(( 
По состоянию: работа пока сидячая за компом,поставил диван в конторе, 1 час сижу-15 мин лежу, болезненные ощущения в пояснице от сидячки, в авто хуже, выходить из авто тяжеловато,хожу без проблем. ЛФК делаю каждый день утром 40 мин (подострый период по доктору Ступину), хотя невролог озадачил,что делать надо во 2-й половине дня,это неудобно для меня,неужели так принципиально? Корсет не ношу (не покупал даже)


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (16 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> Был на повторном приёме у своего невролога, пощупал, ноги позадирал, порадовался за меня.


А что, на первом приёме ничего этого не было? Сразу к нейрохирургу?


Стас82 написал(а):


> Но больше всего меня поразило (в хорошем смысле),что он начал говорить про мышцы и что корень проблем в них.


Он понял, что вариант с нейрохирургом не прокатил. Исходя из первого поста можно сделать вывод, что вы перегружали себя поднятием тяжестей. От этого может пострадать подвздошно-поясничная мышца (ППМ) и квадратная мышца поясницы. Точнее вам специалист продиагностирует. Но вы пока можете посмотреть ролики на ютубе для саморазвития, чтобы знать какие мышцы у вас есть. 


Стас82 написал(а):


> Карипаин говорит сделай, у его пациентов результаты положительные.


Помогает расслабить квадратную мышцу поясницы. В принципе можно заменить перцовым пластырем, но наверное это будет менее эффективно. Но можно дополнить массажем путём катания спиной на теннисном мячике. Мне помогало. Но до ППМ это не достанет. Её трудно массировать через живот. Но я сейчас экспериментирую. 


Стас82 написал(а):


> Посоветовал обратиться к мануальному терапевту,дал контакты,говорит он классный спец именно по мышцам,действующий врач с большим опытом. Говорит он найдет проблемные места и сначала сам будет решать проблему,потом научит, что делать дома. В общем я рад, на неделе буду записываться к нему,


У вас ещё в запасе профессор неврологии и специалист по тибетской медицине.


Стас82 написал(а):


> хотя невролог озадачил,что делать надо во 2-й половине дня,это неудобно для меня,неужели так принципиально?


Я если пополам разбить?


----------



## Стас82 (18 Ноя 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А что, на первом приёме ничего этого не было? Сразу к нейрохирургу?


На первый прием меня фактически принесли,я не мог стоять,лег на кушетку бочком и лежал. После укола дипроспана и капельницы, через 5 дней пришел уже сам к нему, уже мог сидеть. Врач выписал направление к хирургу и все,ничего не смотрел и не щупал тоже.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Он понял, что вариант с нейрохирургом не прокатил.


Политика у них видимо такая, пока большой дядя нейрохирург не разрешит, ничего не делают. Когда он увидел заключение от хирурга -"срочная операция НЕ ТРЕБУЕТСЯ", стал разговорчивым,пальцами потыкал,ноги позадирал. Сказал мышцы спазмированы и дал вот контакты мануального терапевта.



Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> От этого может пострадать подвздошно-поясничная мышца (ППМ) и квадратная мышца поясницы. Точнее вам специалист продиагностирует.


Записался уже,завтра поеду,сказал взять все снимки и вообще все что есть,это радует, шаманов оставим пока))


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Я если пополам разбить?


Да,утром в легкую думаю делать 10-15 мин., вечером полный курс по Ступину.


----------



## Стас82 (19 Ноя 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Пока жена пусть лечит, не скакать, а лежать с теплом на пояснице и читать, смотреть про цигун и упражнения, для начала "8 кусков парчи".


Мануальный терапевт, на которого я так надеялся,оставил двоякое впечатление. Началось все неплохо-посмотрел выписку МРТ, положил на кушетку, сначало на живот. Начал давить на позвонки от шеи : "тут неплохо, тут будет болеть (реально болело), тут опять ничего и "тут будет болеть". Я впечатлился,говорю мол,док, мышцы мудят? Погоди говорит: на спину лег, он через живот подвздошную нижнию нашел больную, потеребонькал немного, "ну как?" я с грю норм,сначало больно,потом хорошо. Это говорит я ее расслабил, я говорит их тебе все могу расслабить,только толку не будет и со стола не встанешь. И тут он меня прибил просто-у тебя говорит позвонок за позвонок выскочил скорее всего, надо на место ставить. И болит не грыжа у тебя. ППЦ сцыкотно мне стало, говорю,а врачи вроде не рекомендуют на больных позвонках с грыжей мануальщину творить? Выше делай или ниже,там не тронь. Он "да не бзди, мы потихоньку на место поставим и все, больно не будет, щелкнет раз и все. Короче я сказал подумаю и позвоню. Доктор AIR, пожалуйта скажите, это вообще норм? Соглашаться?

Вы меня правильно поймите,я не ссыкун, в меня и ножиками тыкали и из обреза шмаляли, нос ломали раза три,ребра, руку ломал два раза, всяко было,аварии, сотрясения.Жинка со школы со мной, говорит пройдет, у тебя все само проходит,а я чую шляпа это какая-то, может возраст, за детей боюсь. Я после семи ножевых на третий день встал и домой пошел, а тут не пойму


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> И тут он меня прибил просто-у тебя говорит позвонок за позвонок выскочил скорее всего, надо на место ставить.


По снимкам так не скажешь. Всё вроде ровно стоит. Я думаю, что если бы оно было так, то вы бы об этом уже знали. А вы бы не могли описание МРТ выложить сюда? Как вы себя чувствуете после манипуляций мануального терапевта?


----------



## Стас82 (19 Ноя 2019)

Он сказал, по МРТ это не видно, там в движении надо делать что-то, боюсь напутать название процедуры. Описание выложу конечно. Ощущения от мануала? супер, честно,мне понравилось, до того момента,как он сказал,что надо позвонки править. Любую мышцы он достанет и "проработает", но как он сказал-"толку не будет,пока корень проблемы не решим"


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> Ощущения от мануала?


Нет, не "от", а "после". Как сейчас себя чувствуете? Лучше, чем вчера?


----------



## Стас82 (19 Ноя 2019)

Да,лучше. Минут семь он мышцы прорабатывал, боль снял, я понимаю,что завтра скорее всего все вернется, он сам сказал,это фигня все, массажисты так же умеют, тут дело в другом, найти корень проблемы, он вообще сказал мне,что грыжа моя не при делах. Мужик умный 30 лет опыта,рыбак тоже, говорит, мне тоже геморой не нужен, лежачим тебя делать, аккуратно будем пробовать косяки твои исправлять, но мышцы говорит так и будут косячить пока проблему не решим.

Я не решился позвонки эти вправлять, если не поняли, только мышцы он мне размял и все.


----------



## AIR (19 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт, на которого я так надеялся,оставил двоякое впечатление.


Впечатление действительно двоякое.. Проблема в том , что очень часто говорят одно, а как смотришь, делают другое.. Говорит доктор, что делает мягкотканевые процедуры,  а скрутит так, что мало не покажется. . А здесь, раз такой опытный и умеющий, может быть и наоборот.   Может и поработает осторожно и мягко. 


Стас82 написал(а):


> Он "да не бзди, мы потихоньку на место поставим и все, больно не будет, щелкнет раз и все.


Я бы так говорить и делать не рискнул, но кто его , такого специалиста знает..


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Ноя 2019)

Стас82 написал(а):


> И тут он меня прибил просто-у тебя говорит позвонок за позвонок выскочил скорее всего, надо на место ставить.





Стас82 написал(а):


> Он сказал, по МРТ это не видно, там в движении надо делать что-то, боюсь напутать название процедуры



Процедура - рентген - функциональные пробы с наклонами. Он направление на процедуру дал? Заключение с предположительным диагнозом в письменном виде дал? Он щупал ваш позвоночник, когда вы стояли наклонившись вперёд и назад? Если всё это было, то сходите на рентген, выложите сюда снимки и заключение по рентгену. Пусть врачи форума посмотрят. Если этого не было, то возможен следующий вариант. Мануальшик хочет показать важность своей персоны и для виду пощёлкать позвонками, чтобы показать вам, что он действительно что-то там исправил. Вам это надо? У вас реальные проблемы и всякие дополнительные манипуляции с позвоночником могут вам навредить. Бывает и так, что мануальщик действительно специально делает клиенту хуже в надежде, что клиент подсядет на его процедуры в надежде, что мануальщик вставит что-то там обратно. Может есть вариант, что вы как-то договоритесь с мануальщиком, чтобы он не трогал ваш позвоночник? Но тогда он потеряет своё лицо и уважение перед вами. Вряд ли он согласится на это. Но поговорить стоит.



Стас82 написал(а):


> Завтра скорее всего все вернется



И что, вернулось?


----------



## Стас82 (20 Ноя 2019)

Короче достало меня все,лекари наши, мануальщики и иже с ними. Боли в поясничном вернулись и хрен с ними,сегодня первый раз после обострения работал на монтаже, лазил по стремянкам,провода тянул и т.д. Ноги тряслись, все болело, но я справился и горд этим, в машину потом еле залез, приехал домой и вмазал 200 водки, щас все норм, а ,забыл мышцы я себе утром сам разработал,как вчера мне мануальщик. Мне эта болячка напоминает корову в деревне,над которой тысячи мух и комаров вьются, а толку нет,как я понял если организм справится, значит справится,нет, значит угробил ты свою корову.


----------

